# My Father's Day gift has arrived



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2016)

Three plants from John out at OZ (ciliolare not shown)
I was hoping for better conditions for the flowers but there is always the next blooming. The spike broke in two places which I taped with a stick. Same thing with the LI.

Formosa Lady











Lady Isabel





And two others form Fred Clark of SVO not currently in flower but I did lift Bent's Ebay PICs tto show here.

Julius (sorry for the tiny PIC)





A new hybrid
gigantifolium X philippinense


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 16, 2016)

Lovely! Was this from their ebay website?


----------



## Gilda (Jun 16, 2016)

Beautiful Rick! Happy Fathers Day early !!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice but, whoever packed them should be caned!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 16, 2016)

Great Fathers Day gifts! :clap:


----------



## Justin (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice! Quality stuff!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2016)

Linus_Cello said:


> Lovely! Was this from their ebay website?


Yes


NYEric said:


> Nice but, whoever packed them should be caned!



No sh*t! OZ needs to send his packers back to packing school. Seriously, he should try multiple ways of packing flowered plants and mail them to himself. Then he will figure out what works. So far I'm batting 100%, 3 of 3 flowered plants came in with busted spikes and crushed flowers.


----------



## MaryPientka (Jun 16, 2016)

Lucky you! I especially like the LI


----------



## troy (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice plants none the less!!! How the hell were you able to order a handfull of plants from O.Z. ?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 16, 2016)

troy said:


> Nice plants none the less!!! How the hell were you able to order a handfull of plants from O.Z. ?



Ebay or I just have a chat with John. John on at least two occasions posted offerings here to us STers. Plant lists, flasks etc. He is in the business of making money and orchid people happy.


----------



## emydura (Jun 16, 2016)

I'll have to show this post to my family.

Top shelf plants those. Five flowers on that Formosa Lady is impressive. Nice dark colour too. Do you think the Susan Booth used in this cross was actually a William Ambler? My Formosa Lady currently has two spikes that are just about to open. Low flower count though.

Looks like a nice LI as well.

Packing flowers like that wouldn't be easy. My experience here is they would cut the spike before sending. By the size of the plants, you shouldn't have to wait too long for them to reflower.


----------



## abax (Jun 16, 2016)

OZ should take packing lessons from Marilyn or Mr. Lin...
always packed perfectly. Multis aren't my favorites, but
I can see that these are extremely nice even a bit crushed...very dark and mysterious. What, oh what, would we do without holidays to get expensive plants??!!


----------



## paphioboy (Jun 16, 2016)

Beautiful bunch


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2016)

emydura said:


> I'll have to show this post to my family.
> 
> Top shelf plants those. Five flowers on that Formosa Lady is impressive. Nice dark colour too. Do you think the Susan Booth used in this cross was actually a William Ambler? My Formosa Lady currently has two spikes that are just about to open. Low flower count though.
> 
> ...


I'm wondering the same David about the Susan Booth and that's a question I would like to put forth to John. Does he know any history on the S. Booth 'Midnight' clone? The clonal name maybe a clue to the true origin of this parent. You are also correct with the size of all the plants except for the ciliolare which is in bud on a single growth.

Here are the other two multis (Julius on the left) which I forgot to take pics of. They should also bloom in season without skipping.





The ciliolare







abax said:


> OZ should take packing lessons from Marilyn or Mr. Lin...
> always packed perfectly. Multis aren't my favorites, but
> I can see that these are extremely nice even a bit crushed...very dark and mysterious. What, oh what, would we do without holidays to get expensive plants??!!



"very dark and mysterious" I couldn't said it better.


----------



## emydura (Jun 17, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm wondering the same David about the Susan Booth and that's a question I would like to put forth to John. Does he know any history on the S. Booth 'Midnight' clone? The clonal name maybe a clue to the true origin of this parent. You are also correct with the size of all the plants except for the ciliolare which is in bud on a single growth.
> 
> Here are the other two multis (Julius on the left) which I forgot to take pics of. They should also bloom in season without skipping.
> 
> ...



I think that clonal name gives it away. You would never give a normal Susan Booth the clonal name 'Midnight'. William Ambler x sanderianum is a cross I would love to have. You have seen my Formosa Lady but it is a golden/honey colour. 

Those plants are amazing. So beautifully grown. They are perfect.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wow~ you must have nice children! 

I see that you have a parishii in bloom, too.

Looking at photos of greenhouse with lots of goodies always makes so jealous!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2016)

emydura said:


> I think that clonal name gives it away. You would never give a normal Susan Booth the clonal name 'Midnight'. William Ambler x sanderianum is a cross I would love to have. You have seen my Formosa Lady but it is a golden/honey colour.
> 
> Those plants are amazing. So beautifully grown. They are perfect.


I whole heartedly agree with your thoughts on the S. Booth. Along with your assessment of the plants culture. My challenge will be to keep that perfection going.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 17, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> Wow~ you must have nice children!
> 
> I see that you have a parishii in bloom, too.
> 
> Looking at photos of greenhouse with lots of goodies always makes so jealous!


You get a nice one or two when you have seven  

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gilda (Jun 17, 2016)

Forget Susan Booth, I want to see pics of your greenhouse ! What I see is jaw dropping !


----------



## Justin (Jun 18, 2016)

I agree plants look great in there!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 19, 2016)

Ok, I have Monday off. Maybe I can shoot some decent pics and post.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 19, 2016)

Beautiful plants, Rick! What nice Father's Day presents.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2016)

New project; replace the 13 yr old polycarb on the front. The wife demonstrated how brittle it has become by missing her mark while tossing tennis balls to the dogs! Two holes later it was time.









Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 20, 2016)

Boy oh boy, this is work!






Managed two panels fitted before loosing the sun and energy, pooped! Didn't even cut out the top exhaust fan.

Get back on it after work tomorrow. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Jun 20, 2016)

Greenhouse repairs always take exactly twice as long as
you think they will. That's a Baxter Rule of Repairs.

Did I see an apologetic Lab. in the door reflection?


----------



## Gilda (Jun 20, 2016)

Looking good ! Love the walkway!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2016)

In the 2nd pic you can barely see the back of one mean-ass dog named Roxy, ole red. She has bitten a few folks. We have to watch her like a hawk. Nobody gets near her den. The black dog is one of the sweetest dogs one could meet, crazy right? Ruby is a mix of lab and boarder collie and she is the ultimate ball hog.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks Gilda, I laid that one and the front walk a couple of yrs ago. The wife has a hair business, a salon, in the back of the house which I built for about the same time. She needed a walk so the old ladies wouldn't get their feet muddy.  I did take PICs of the inside but with my camera not my phone. I'll load those up later after my repairs.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (Jun 21, 2016)

Enjoying the photos here and looking forward to seeing the inside now. :clap:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Enjoying the photos here and looking forward to seeing the inside now. :clap:



Me, too! Always fun to see other greenhouses and their surrounds. I'll bet more light comes in now, also.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 23, 2016)

I'm making some head eay!





Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 24, 2016)

Looks like you will have lots more light coming in.


----------

